# AHB Wiki: Beer Periodic Table



## macccc (18/6/07)

This is the discussion topic for article: Beer Periodic Table


----------



## therook (18/6/07)

I wouldn't mind a copy of this in color.....anyone know where this can be purchased

rook


----------



## mobrien (18/6/07)

I have a full size colour version of this - Alsworld got it for me in the states... If he reads this he might post where he got it from.

M


----------



## brother (18/6/07)

Therook

Try this site
http://bluedogpos.cart.net.au/details/715287.html

Paul


----------



## therook (18/6/07)

brother said:


> Therook
> 
> Try this site
> http://bluedogpos.cart.net.au/details/715287.html
> ...




thanks paul


----------



## clintmo (19/10/07)

this link is broken now !!! where can i get a hi-res copy of this pic


----------



## SJW (19/10/07)

It works for me. The first page is just a note as to the size of the file, then click on the link and away u go!


----------



## shoobs (19/10/07)

I just whacked up a slightly modified PDF of the table (still not in colour) in this thread:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry252738


----------



## hsb (15/8/11)

therook said:


> I wouldn't mind a copy of this in color...



4 years on and the link above is long dead... anyone got a colour version of this Periodic Table of Beer Styles?
Cheers.


----------



## hsb (15/8/11)

Here's a colour hop one I stumbled upon, no affiliation, random google image discovery.


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/8/11)

That is totally awesome.


----------



## lagers44 (15/8/11)

Do you mean this ?

Beeriodic Table


----------



## markymoo (15/8/11)

http://schlob.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/...iodic-table.jpg

hows that one?


----------



## Kevman (15/8/11)

I found this which looks pretty amazing.

http://cdn.gunaxin.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/dRMby.png

Beaten by markymoo who has a more detailed version than mine.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (15/8/11)

markymoo said:


> http://schlob.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/...iodic-table.jpg
> 
> hows that one?



I have this one in Excel file if anyone wants it....had too much time on my hands one day at work. PM for a copy.

I was going to post it in this thread a few weeks ago, but after discussing it with Dane I decided not to post it 'just in case' ..etc


----------



## hsb (15/8/11)

Thanks guys, perfect. I took the colour image above and added the _description with commercial examples_ text from a higher res b&w version to make it more readable when printed.
I'm sticking it on a keezer.

(Too) Big (for AHB attachments) PSD file link:
http://www.mediafire.com/?54sgypnahyhsbbu


----------



## Wolfy (15/8/11)

hsb said:


> (Too) Big (for AHB attachments) PSD file link:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?54sgypnahyhsbbu


The MediaFire link does not work for me, dunno if it's just a temporary server not found thing, or if it's broken.


----------



## hsb (15/8/11)

Should be a temporary thing, seems OK here. The link is just a bigger version (12MB) of the image embedded above in any case

http://www.mediafire.com/?54sgypnahyhsbbu

PM me tomorrow if still not working and I'll upload to an alternative. Cheers.


----------

